# Ipod touch 4g



## MacBookIsaPro62 (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour , je cherche un ipod touch 4g neuf au meilleur prix . Pourrais - je a voir des conseils de votre part . Merci d'avance .


----------



## Larme (12 Juillet 2011)

Refurb, considéré comme Neuf.
Le prix où tu l'auras autrement, c'est le prix indiqué par Apple.
Ensuite que telle ou telle enseign (Fnac, Darty, Carrefour etc.) propose des cartes de fidélité, des points ou des bons d'achats ne concernent qu'eux, mais ca peut être bon à prendre... Donc je ne pense pas qu'on va te lister tous les points de vente...

Les iPods risquent d'être mis à jour en septembre...


----------



## iSylvain (12 Juillet 2011)

Tout a fait n'achete pas de iPod attend Septembre.Il aura la nouvelle generation.


----------



## MaDCaTMaN (14 Juillet 2011)

si tu veut au meilleur prix cherche dans les magazins cash converteur le mien était en parfait état taura quelque trucs a modifier sur itunes si le gars d'avant l'a pas fait et c'est tout


----------



## Robin666 (6 Août 2011)

Salut,
si tu veut je vend mon ipod touch 8 Go dernière génération tout neuf jamais servi encore sous blister ! avec une paire d'écouteurs tous neufs aussi ! le tout pour 180 euros


----------



## Robin666 (6 Août 2011)

Voici le lien de l'annonce 
http://www.leboncoin.fr/image_son/223786933.htm


----------



## Pharrel (7 Août 2011)

L'ipod touch 8G de derniere génération ne dispose pas du meilleur rapport qualité prix (239) par rapport aux 32 ou 64 Go.
A moins de passer par le refurb ?
Par ailleurs il est plus prudent d'attendre septembre au cas ou le renouvellement de la gamme se ferait ce mois ci...


----------

